# Ultramel Royals



## Voodoo Royal Morphs (Mar 15, 2007)

Can somone please explain these to me please ?

are they reccesive, co-dom or dominant (guess reccesive)

any reason they look like really good caramel albinos.

are the a wild caught morph originaly or a combo ?

thank you.


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

WC I think, and I'm guessing recessive?They've proved to be incompatible with caramels, and have no kinks.
If they decrease in price I gotta get 1!
They really look like an ultra-caramel:2thumb:


----------



## Akua_Ko_Nalu (Feb 15, 2007)

Recessive - Look up Burgundy Albinos, same thing!


----------



## Voodoo Royal Morphs (Mar 15, 2007)

Akua_Ko_Nalu said:


> Recessive - Look up Burgundy Albinos, same thing!


 
i didnt know that much posher sounding name than burgundy albino.


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

Akua_Ko_Nalu said:


> Recessive - Look up Burgundy Albinos, same thing!


But they look different?
Ralph Davis Reptiles - The Martrix - Proven/Unproven Traits
08 Male Ultramel Pics!! - Ball-Pythons.net Forums
Or is it because they fade out?


----------



## Alway's Royals & Leo's (May 18, 2009)

*really?*

I think they look very similar, the only difference being the greater amount of light on the one on the rdr site.


----------



## midori (Aug 27, 2006)

As far as I am aware, Ultramel is another strain of caramel albino and with no history of kinking, which can only be good news.


----------

